# Conquest 4- Finger shooters



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I was shooting my Apex 8 similar with same results as any other bow. I liked the bow a lot but sold it. I like the reference points of the curved shelf on Hoyt bows for riser gapping if needed.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

I didn't stringwalk though.


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

I had an old conquest pro, I could shoot that thing awesomely, only reason I got rid of it is cos I couldn't find another set of limbs for it incase i needed them (had been through 2 sets)

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## RCandHC777 (May 4, 2010)

Well I'm no pro at fingers, that said, due to a case of severe target panic, which thankfully is now in remission, I took up finger shooting two years ago. I did a lot of research into what other finger shooters did and what equipment was best. As you probably found there is not that much information out there for compound bow finger shooting. Don't get me wrong,there is some, but not as much for release shooting. I decided on a Mathews Conquest Triumph as the bow to work with (Long ATA solo cam). I started out shooting just bare bow, with a GKF arrow rest(highly recommend), shooting Gold tip Pro Hunters at full length 55/75, with 100grain field tips. I tried a glove first but liked the feel of a tab better, and have stuck with that. With instinctive shooting out to about 40 yards i could consistently keep it in the replaceable section of my 3D deer target. I don't no if i just got impatient or if I had just reached the max distance for successful instinctive shooting but due to my love for 3D tournaments, i did go to a sight and started shooting in the bow-hunter limited class. With the pins I could shoot further distances with more confidence. I did try a little "gap shooting" before I switched to back to a sight, and while it probably could have worked, I was going to have to change up my equipment and shoot lighter arrows to tighten the gaps to where they would have been more manageable for me. I just didn't want to go there at this junction. I shot this bow set up with sight and fingers for the past 3D season and hunted with the same setup as well. I've only scratched the surface on this whole type of shooting but I can tell you there is nothing in the world that felt more awesome than to just pull back an arrow and send it on its was instinctively to the spot you where looking at....What a thrill. Hope this helps, and if there is anything that I can help with, let me know, and I will help if I can. 
RC


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Some of my best scores in BB were with an Apex 8


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

rsarns said:


> Some of my best scores in BB were with an Apex 8


Ive got one in the air from Australia to new zealand. I must have found the last new apex 8 in the world lol 

Apex 8 in red smoke combined with a nap plunger rest is going to be awesome.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

w8indq said:


> Ive got one in the air from Australia to new zealand. I must have found the last new apex 8 in the world lol
> 
> Apex 8 in red smoke combined with a nap plunger rest is going to be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


Awesome


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

rsarns said:


> Awesome


Yup as i said i had an old conquest pro which i loved but 2 sets of limbs through the old girl and i struggled to get the third set. Only found them in camo and my bow was target anodize red. So hopefully the apex8 is as good a shooter as my pro was

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## w8indq (Dec 9, 2013)

So it landed. Tuned up real well but the nock set is really high... alot more than my old conquest pro. Didnt measure it as its shooting bare shafts/fletched/broadheads at same poi

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

There is no logic in what we want , to other archers. That's a great find. I want one in LH 60# 31". Probably wont ever happen. Rebuilt my 48" JVA Astro bow with top components produced. OLD STOCK. Only reused the riser. For a lot less than buying a top finger bow in todays market.


----------



## 893301 (Sep 17, 2018)

TR1960 said:


> Originally posted this in the Mathews forum, then found this Fingers Forum.
> 
> I have a Conquest 4 that was originally bought used to try for Barebow shooting. 40.5" ATA, 50 lbs., 28" DL, springy rest, string walk three fingers under with Bateman tab, Bee stinger stabilizers.
> 
> ...


I came here too cuz I'm getting a conquest because we're running out of options I have a 45 inch Hoyt but you can't get parts for it


granite14 said:


> I was shooting my Apex 8 similar with same results as any other bow. I liked the bow a lot but sold it. I like the reference points of the curved shelf on Hoyt bows for riser gapping if needed.


I thought I made up riser gapping since I got my Hoyt. That's all I'll ever do again is rise or Gap is just as accurate as pins


----------



## 893301 (Sep 17, 2018)

Astroguy said:


> There is no logic in what we want , to other archers. That's a great find. I want one in LH 60# 31". Probably wont ever happen. Rebuilt my 48" JVA Astro bow with top components produced. OLD STOCK. Only reused the riser. For a lot less than buying a top finger bow in todays market.


What's the top finger Bo I don't think they make them anymore but this is 2021


----------

